# Friend converting to Isalm



## ABondSlaveofChristJesus (May 14, 2005)

I have this friend who grew up Catholic, although he was always a non-practicing one. He was basically not a Christian to begin with, but he has started going out with this one girl who is a muslim and because of her parents he is having to sneak around with her all over the place because her dating a non-muslim would be something only to occur over their dead body I guess. Anyway, I\'ve been trying to provoke his thinking and reveal the gospel to him. Last night he was dropping me off and we began to discuss his conversion. My apologetics are weak. I can explain the gospel and defend Christianity fine, but I am real weak with pressupositional apologetics. I just started to tell him not to search for what he wanted to believe but to search for truth. I told him that most people are essentially idol worshipers as they don\'t care to believe what is true but they form what they want to believe and worship that. Then I explained to him to keep eternity in scope as his faith will effect it in the long run as our life on earth is like a grand of sand in comparison. 

It was interesting he said that God created the world for us to glorify Him. Then he was like we all glorify God in our different ways or at least Christians and Muslims do. He said that there is not much difference when you put Christ to the side. I then began to explain that putting Christ to the side changes everything. I explained that to deny Christ and the Holy Spirit is not to glorify Him at all. Not to mention that our entire perspective of history and the meaning of life changes with it. What should I do or read?

Please Pray for him and for my learning.... I have something relating to this I'm going ot post on the Prayer forum in a little while. 

[Edited on 5-14-2005 by ABondSlaveofChristJesus]


----------



## fredtgreco (May 14, 2005)

Tim,

You should contact Dr. Basim Chedid at RTS. He is the President of Children of Abraham, a Reformed ministry to Muslims (and a former Muslim) himself.


----------

